# Wifi interface does not exist, cannot install wireless

## donald3.heckel

Hello,

I am having a strange problem with networking. I cannot install drivers that I have directly downloaded. I also tried the make and make install command all with an exit of error 2 error making. I am having a hard time with the interfaces not only due to the drivers but also with the strange interface names. I tried everything from ifconfig and iwconfig to recompiling the kernel with the drivers and other networking support installed. I am in need of assistance and I could use some help configuring my wireless. I have been trying to work on  this thing for hours and days on end. I need all the help I can get.

Thanks,

donald3heckel

----------

## donald3.heckel

Computer: Inspiron mini with intel atom processor

Kernel: 3.7.10

WLAN Interface: rtl8188ce

----------

## gentoo2013

The strange interface names are beause of the new udev. 

You are able to change thiem back to eth0 and so on by adding net.ifnames to your grub.conf 

What type of wireless network are you trying to connect to wpa wep wpa2 ? 

Please give more information 

Heres mine as an example 

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sda3 net.ifnames=0

```

please post your output of ifconfig and lspci 

```
lspci
```

```
ifconfig
```

----------

## donald3.heckel

Hello There, here is the information you requested.

Step 1: I managed to boot into my livecd and edit my grub.conf file since I could not edit it directly from my system for some strange reason. Anyway, I am getting the regular interface names after I modified my grub.conf file.

Step 2: My ifconfig outputs:

```
eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 inet 192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255 inet6 fe80::5e26aff:felc:a804 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x20<link>

ether 5c:26:0a:1c:a8:04 txqueuelen 1000 (Ethernet)

                                        RX packets 207 bytes 17680 (17.2 KiB)

RX errors 0 dropped 37 overruns 0

frame 0

                    TX packets 16 bytes 1361 (1.3 KiB)

                     TX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 carrier 0 collisions 0

 lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING> mtu 65536

                        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.0.0.0

                        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 scopeid 0x10<host>

                        loop txqueuelen 0 (Local Loopback)

                        RX packets 4 bytes 240 (240.0 B)

                        RX errors dropped 0 overruns 0 frame 0

                                   TX packets 4 bytes 240 (240.0 B)

                                   TX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 carrier 0 collisions 0
```

Step 3: My lspci outputs:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx DMI Bridge

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller

00:02.1 Display Controller: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10 ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI Bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA Bridge: Intel Corporation NM10 Family LPC Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation NM10/ICH7 Family SMBus Controller (rev 02)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)

07:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)
```

I am trying to make it so that I could connect to any type of network such as: wep, wpa, and wpa2.

Thanks.

Reply as soon as you can.

----------

## gentoo2013

Have u actally got Gentoo installed on your computer or did u post the resuls  using the lhe live cd ? 

Did you mount your booot partition before trying to edit your grub configuartion ? 

for wpa/wpa2 networks you will need to install wpa_supplicant 

Have u emerged this paclage already ? 

Your output from ifconfig is showing you have no network adapter there . 

Have you compiled it into your kernel if so you may need to create a symilink.to it. 

```

cd /etc/init.d/

ln -s net.lo net.wlan0 

```

Your output from lspci is showing your card here 

```

07:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)

```

You have probally not compiled the correct driver for your card.

----------

## donald3.heckel

Hello there,

As it has said in your response, I will tell you that the commands given are from my system and not the live cd. While using the live cd, I did mount the boot partition manually. The reason why I booted into the live cd is because I had difficulties getting into my grub.conf file and had a successful last resort of booting into the live cd for that purpose of editing the file. I then booted back into my system with a successful result of default names being restored. Now I am recompiling the kernel. I think the reason why it did not work was due to the fact that I had put it in as a module and not built in. I have the wpa supplicant installed alongside network manager. Also, I have not mentioned that I am using fluxbox at the moment since my kde is not working so well. Just so you know, I am using fluxbox just to make sure you are not confused.

Thanks for the reply.

Sincerely

donald3heckel

----------

## donald3.heckel

Update: No success. I recompiled the kernel with the stuff selected as built in. It still is not working. I could use some fast answers. Thanks.

donald3heckel

----------

## Chris W

 *donald3.heckel wrote:*   

> Update: No success. I recompiled the kernel with the stuff selected as built in. It still is not working. I could use some fast answers. Thanks.l

 

"It still is not working," is not a useful description of the problem, the symptoms you are seeing, the actions you have taken to diagnose the problem, what you have done to try to repair the situation etc.    Do you have a wifi interface now?  Can you connect to an insecure access point but not a secure one?  Only WEP but not WPA?  Are you connected but still unable to send/receive data?   We could guess all day.

----------

## donald3.heckel

Hello there,

I am still having trouble bringing up the interface. I cannot connect to any networks whatsoever. If it was up and running, I would want to be able to connect to anything if it is wep, wpa, or wpa2. My interface still is not up and running (inoperational). Wlan0 still does not exist. I do not know how to get the interface appearing in my ifconfig. I need help getting it up and functional so that I can connect to anything.

Thanks for your question and reply.

Sincerely,

donald3heckel

----------

## donald3.heckel

I have replaced my sys-kernel with genkernel and I managed to get the interface in there but in my wpa suppicant gui, it said "Association request to the driver failed". All help will be greatly appreciated.

----------

## donald3.heckel

I still am having trouble with my wireless interface. It comes up as ethernet and it says that it does not support scanning and with wpa_supplicant it keeps saying interface does not support scanning or association with the driver failed. Please continue to help me out on this.

Thanks.

donald3.heckel

----------

## NeddySeagoon

donald3.heckel,

Please post the output of 

```
ifconfig -a
```

```
07:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188CE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapter (rev 01)
```

has had a driver in the kernel for about a year. If you are trying to use a random driver from the web, try the in kernel driver instead.

You need firmware too, so make the kernel driver is made as a module and drop the firmware into /lib/firmware/...

If the driver was trying to load firmware, it will put a line or two in dmesg about it.

----------

